# Alguien que pueda recomendarme un curso de reparción de ECU's



## Sergesio (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola, buenas. Soy Técnico Superior en Electrónica y estoy mirando cursos de reparación de ECU`s por Internet. He visto varios y a priori parecen bastante interesantes. Me gustaría que alguien que tuviera conocimientos sobre el tema pudiera recomendarme uno de estos cursos (y el por qué, claro está). Le estaría muy agradecido. Ah! Por cierto, soy de España, lo digo porque la mayoría de cursos que he visto son de Latinaoamérica, así que tendría que ser a distancia. 
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## elektronic (Jul 17, 2013)

Como te va!
Mira yo al igual que vos estuve averiguando aca en argentina y los cursos de reparación de ECUs son caros y hasta a veces prometen cosas que no son. Yo tambien soy tecnico electrónico, pero no superior, soy medio. Pero soy muy curioso y me gusta cureosear lo que sea. Asi que consegui una  ECU y me puse a investigarla y no es tan dificil entenderla si tenes un poco de experiencia con circuitos electronicos.
Lo unico que yo te recomendaría es, para ubicarte con el tema de inyeccion es hacer un curso de inyeccion naftera o diesel para que entiendas y puedas deducir mejor los circuitos de la ECU.
Pero haceme caso, consegui alguna en un desguase, desarmala e investigala!
suerte!


----------

